# Will Bangalore have to be evacuated by 2023?



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Indeed a wakeup call about water scarcity.

*www.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Bangalore-water-AFP.jpg



> “The Government of Karnataka will have to evacuate half of Bangalore in the next ten years, due to water scarcity, contamination of water and diseases.”
> 
> It is an ominous prophecy from V Balasubramanian, the former Additional Chief Secretary of Karnataka and Chairman, Centre for Policies and Practices, who conducted an elaborate study of the water woes of the state capital.
> 
> ...



Source:Firstpost


----------



## Theodre (Apr 15, 2013)

That's actually scary!! Especially for the guys like me trying to get a job on the IT Hub!! There is a better solution though, JUST LEAVE INDIA!! With all the politics and things like these!! (not jokin at all)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2013)

@nikin yes leaving india is easy solution.Everyone are after it.

But face the challenge and improving the situation is what india needs today which no one is ready for.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

What good will a city be, if its basic infrastructure is not suitable for the people to live in peace?
It's high-time to get started..

To me, the pollution (air) is mainly because of increasing automobiles


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2013)

Yup, might be true..Few years back Bangalore had many many lakes now  I dont think it has half the lakes it had.
Why can't they preserve the lakes?Make artificial lakes? Start rain water harvesting?
Instead of 100's of slum dwelling near lakes, they can build flats nearby shift them there, and develop the lakes


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 15, 2013)

Come on,lets blame the government  !


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2013)

1.I think all indian metros should have to introduce compulsory rain water harvesting to cope up to some extent.

2.We waste so much water in floods.River linking project has to be the long term solution.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Come on,lets blame the government  !



In Bangalore yes you have to blame them, AFAIK They are concerned only about developing some BUS TERMINALS(Every month I see a new bus terminal foundation add in paper)


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

*Rain water harvesting* is the one-good-step ever taken by Tamilnadu Government..
Because of that, people from TN (especially Chennai & its neighboring places) can handle water-scarcity well in difficult times.

Govt. should mandate "Rain water harvesting", then only this problem will solve.


> _And rainwater harvesting is merely symbolic in the Garden city. Out of 18 lakh properties, only 44,000 houses have rainwater harvesting structures._


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 15, 2013)

TBH , this thread scared me.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Rain water harvesting* is the one-good-step ever taken by Tamilnadu Government..
> Because of that, people from TN (especially Chennai & its neighboring places) can handle water-scarcity well in difficult times.
> 
> Govt. should mandate "Rain water harvesting", then only this problem will solve.



  Its high time such a thing became mandatory!

Aamir Khan show Satyameva Jayate had showcased innovative methods of water harvesting at low cost..


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 16, 2013)

That's indeed scary.
But before bashing the government, one can try to improve his/her efficiency of water-conservation. Ok, I agree that our country is in doldrums due to semi-literate goons running it, but the cure should start taking place from grass-root levels.
Rain-water harvesting should be made mandatory which has already been pointed out. In Kolkata treated sewage water and processed wet waste from the city are used in farm clusters around the city, thereby reducing the sewage water inside the city. Another inspiration is the Cuba city gardens.


----------



## d3p (Apr 16, 2013)

IMO, instead of blaming Govt. & their Research Data its the "aam-aadmi" supposed to be blamed.

Common Observations:

1). There are many areas [newly developed areas added into the city], who don't get BBMP water supply. Example : Electronic City, Whitefield [Major IT Hub of Bangalore with Huge STPI's & SEZ's]. How do they Survive ??

2). The other areas get water supply possible twice or thrice in a week. But people never learnt to utilize that supply too. We clean our Vehicles, Houses, Godawns & Temples blah blah unnecessarily on everyday basis. Is it really required to do so on everyday basis ?? For the such reason, we can't blame Govt.

3). Thirdly, how many of us are responsible enough to close the tap after using it ?? No matter its from our permanent flat or rented one, we always do posse such careless mentality.

4). Political Issues w.r.t Cauveri water sharing between Karnataka & TN. I guess this situation has very negligible impact on water shortage in bangalore.


----------



## amjath (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Will Bangalore have to be evacuated by 2023*

One of worst monsoon in tamil nadu last year. People living in towns and villages don't have water to drink. But in chennai which is a metro almost drinking metro water is supplied 12 hours, also it is wasted more. Why such a huge difference?? This is the problem for everything.

Connecting all rivers act still on the initial stage.

Dumping waste water from industries into rivers etc should also be reduced and purified before dumping.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 16, 2013)

Do not pass any building's blueprints if they don't have a place for water harvesting. Make it compulsory. Each day thousands of blueprints are passed.This should do it.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2013)

stop borewells
stop cutting trees
all parts of the water cycle are getting messed up, drawing too much groundwater, and destroying too many trees that help with the catchment 

remember not too long ago every house in the city had a well


----------



## quagmire (Apr 16, 2013)

Apartments and hotels are the biggest underground water hoggers.. 
There should be a limit on how much water can be used per unit area or no. of people..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rainwater harvesting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
just googled
Instead of blaming Government
we should do Something
No offense


----------



## amjath (Apr 16, 2013)

In Tamil nadu it is implemented long back. Even in roads we have rain water drainage cum harvesting


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Rainwater harvesting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> just googled
> Instead of blaming Government
> we should do Something
> No offense


It's the job of the Govt. to educate its people. Only few who knew about the importance of RWH, may implement it by themselves..
But, for others? If Govt. mandates it with a stipulated date, then ALL will do at-least because of fear.

Am not trying to blame the Govt. here. But this must be conducted by Govt. itself, for a maximum exposure to all levels.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Apr 19, 2013)

thread makes me to scare


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 19, 2013)

In Chennai a 4 house apartment are being converted to 12 or 16 house apartment. So there will definitely be water scarcity here too in the coming years.


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> In Chennai a 4 house apartment are being converted to 12 or 16 house apartment. So there will definitely be water scarcity here too in the coming years.


Two more desalination plants for Chennai in the pipeline - The Hindu


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 18, 2013)

This is scary for the guys in Blore!


----------



## funskar (May 18, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Apartments and hotels are the biggest underground water hoggers..
> There should be a limit on how much water can be used per unit area or no. of people..



+1

And in upcoming days we will see RWH Scam by khangress


----------



## Renny (May 18, 2013)

Only solution is to invent a an ultra cheap method of desalination, and also put a limit on water consumption.


----------



## TheSloth (May 19, 2013)

man i was thinking to get job in Banglore after studies.


----------



## Ironman (May 26, 2013)

for lakes PRomoters & Bribed Ministers are to BLAME


----------

